# Purple Rod



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Purple rod built for my son's girlfriend, I hope she likes it. Pink accents and fuschia glitter in finish coat.

Walt


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Great work Walt, now you done it.. my wife just saw it and now she wants one.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Great work Walt, now you done it.. my wife just saw it and now she wants one.



when did you and Tam get hitched? thanks for inviting me to the Bachelor party!


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

wow congrats teo. Now you got a ball and chain just like the rest of us.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

CrawFish said:


> Great work Walt, now you done it.. my wife just saw it and now she wants one.


yea my gf saw it and wants one also


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Haha I just gave a girl an old Berkley Bionix rod I re-wrapped and she thought it was awesome. I hope she doesn't see this.


----------

